# Millbrook Industries Crossover dog box



## Patrick S (Oct 1, 2003)

Has anybody used these dog boxes?? Considering getting one and was wondering what experience anybody may have had with them. Also wondering if anybody has pricing. I have sent in for price information but have not gotten any info yet.


http://www.truckbox.com/

Thanks!!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

ToniDog said:


> Has anybody used these dog boxes?? Considering getting one and was wondering what experience anybody may have had with them. Also wondering if anybody has pricing. I have sent in for price information but have not gotten any info yet.
> 
> 
> http://www.truckbox.com/
> ...


Not sure I'm crazy about the door design. Think about the purposes of a dog box. Security, safety, and comfort. The comfort part is my concern. Heat and cold. In heat, venting is needed and fans are very helpful. In cold I would be concerned of all the "openness" of the door. 
I could be wrong about it but I would certainly recommend looking at other designs before you decide.


----------

